# update



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

hey everyone, I lost internet for a bit there and well, finally back online and think its time for an update. When I was last on I was struggling with a few chickens I got which had a bad case of vent gleat. One chicken continued to have issues, laying soft shells, not laying, getting egg bound.. finally had to end it for her. the rest seem to be coming around nicely. 
most of the tail feathers and fluff have returned, with only one hen now with a bare bum, which I expect to feather out soon. 
My light brahmas are all starting to lay pullet eggs so once they are laying more frequent I will be getting rid of any birds with any issues at all. the plan is to nock the flock down to 10, 2 cochins, the silkie and her youngster, the rooster and the rest of the brahmas.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your Silkie has a peep? I don't remember that. Am I suffering severe brain fade or did this happen during the time you were MIA?

That one hen certainly had some issues going on, probably a good thing that you put her out of her misery. 

Glad you found your way home again.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

the silky was broody when I left, hatched 2 one got stepped on by another bird on the first day, every since she has been very protective and has had no problems raising this little mix up. 
I am up to 8-10 eggs a day and it increases everyday.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Proof that the right food and care will bring them back up to speed even if they're down as far as those were. 

Now I remember that about the peep. 

The next question, how many more are you going to let her hatch? Your Silkie will probably go broody again not long after she's done raising her chick. 

Did you have birds that went broody before this? I was wondering if we covered having a broody hatch shipped eggs and whether or not that would work better than an incubator.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I will let her do her thing. I am about to lock the small coop forcing all the hens into the hen house. This small coop will be where she goes if she decides to try to hatch again. and in that event I may order up a few eggs and see if I cant get something going... she cant do anyworse then I


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only bad part is the timing. Getting the eggs there quick enough so she'll make the attempt for you. I'm really curious on whether that works out better. That would mean you could end up with the breeds you really wanted in the first place if it does work better.

BTW, Silkies do very well in your climate as far as cold goes. The do better than here in the South with the extreme heat.


----------

